# Eigenen Fragment-Shader schreiben



## CreepyPvP (13. Jan 2018)

Das Problem ist folgendes : in meiner 3d Engine wird jede Form durch Dreiecke dargestellt. Nun müsste ich für jeden Pixel einen bestimmten Code ausführen. Man hat aber nur 3 Punkte (jede Ecke im Dreieck) gegeben. Wie könnte man nun jeden Pixel in diesem Dreieck zB. Mit einer Schleife durchgehen und gleichzeitig die x, y, z Koordinaten von diesem Pixel bekommen? Ich wäre für Lösungsvorschläge sehr dankbar.
Grüsse Creepy


----------



## CreepyPvP (15. Jan 2018)

Da ich bei der Beschreibung des Problems recht undeutlich war( ) hier nochmal eine bessere Beschreibung des Problems :
wenn man das Dreieck mit einem Vertex shader bearbeitet hat, dann führt. man einen Fragment shader aus. Natürlich sollte man in diesem Zugriff auf Position x y z des aktuellen Pixels. haben.
Grüsse Creepy


----------

